# Ubiquiti Wireless Users - Filling in dead zones



## drmike (Jun 20, 2014)

So I am working on my first tiny hobby project with Ubiquiti wireless gear.

Looking to use their gear for covering my outdoor area with semi uniform omni style coverage.

Want to cover a few acres like this.  

Anyone done something similar with the Ubiquiti gear or conceptually have a handle on recommended gear and general concept?

I am thinking an AP-repeater setup using WDS.  Anyone doing this?

What gear would you recommend from Ubiquiti for this?  2.4Ghz of course on this...


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 20, 2014)

Most routers could do this job if you use a vpn to next to your main router then pass traffic to that local vpn allowing you to use most routers ofcause this means lower costs.

I am working on something like this but in a urban area.

I can not tell you much about it as we are arranging buildings to put the atteanas on.


----------



## zzrok (Jun 20, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Most routers could do this job if you use a vpn to next to your main router then pass traffic to that local vpn allowing you to use most routers ofcause this means lower costs.
> 
> I am working on something like this but in a urban area.
> 
> I can not tell you much about it as we are arranging buildings to put the atteanas on.


This reply is unintelligible.  Please try again.


----------



## KS_Phillip (Jun 20, 2014)

If you want this deployed as a single logical network with roaming, your best bet is to use the unifi ap's, and backhaul them either via ethernet, nanobridge, or even loco's.  Protip: outdoor picostations can be flashed to the unifi firmware, if you want to save a few bucks.

** Updated to reflect it's the picostations that work with unifi firmware, not nanostations


----------



## yolo (Jun 21, 2014)

What we do at work is kinda what @KS_Phillip. You can just use a nanostation and do point to point to other nanostations with a loco attached on the end. That would be the easiest and kinda cheap as well.


----------



## KS_Phillip (Jun 21, 2014)

yolo said:


> What we do at work is kinda what @KS_Phillip. You can just use a nanostation and do point to point to other nanostations with a loco attached on the end. That would be the easiest and kinda cheap as well.


The downside to that approach is that you lose half of your throughput for each piggybacked hop along the chain.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 21, 2014)

UniFi mesh networking? Or are you trying to go really far?


----------



## drmike (Jun 22, 2014)

shovenose said:


> UniFi mesh networking? Or are you trying to go really far?


Sorry I wasn't clear enough.

This is to create one big AP seamlessly.     Overlapping the AP's strategically to overlap and create a bigger coverage area.


----------



## KS_Phillip (Jun 22, 2014)

drmike said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear enough.
> 
> This is to create one big AP seamlessly.     Overlapping the AP's strategically to overlap and create a bigger coverage area.


As discussed on Skype, NanoStation 2-HP's as the access points, NanoBeam M5's as backhauls, and a Rocket M (120deg sector) as base station, and you should be set.


----------

